
Citrine Programming Language - rspivak
http://citrine-lang.org/
======
WorldMaker
Admittedly there aren't a lot of places to take a Smalltalk-inspired language,
but my big question in skimming this is: what does it intend to solve that, as
the big example in the Smalltalk-inspired space, Io
([http://iolanguage.org/](http://iolanguage.org/)) does not?

~~~
gabordemooij
It's simpler.

------
nikolay
Nice, but this is pretty ugly:

    
    
        {\ ^9. }
    

I mean, the trailing "\" after "{" is just a terrible eyesore!

~~~
dllthomas
I am unclear on why they switch from | to \ for the no argument case, but I
don't find it especially ugly.

~~~
marvy
I guess Citrine's creator feels the same way.

~~~
nikolay
Inconsistent = Ugly

~~~
dllthomas
While there are certainly ugly inconsistencies, I disagree that this holds as
a rule. This kind of inconsistency - sensitivity of a surface feature to some
other attributes of the situation - has the effect of increasing the
redundancy of the encoding. Redundancy can (it doesn't always!) help with
comprehension and correctness; individual instances should be evaluated on
their merits.

------
rixed
There should be a consensus by now about not creating any new languages with
null/nil/undefined/whatever.

~~~
PeCaN
All its variables are dynamically scoped, the syntax is the worst of SmallTalk
and Prolog, and you're worried about nil?!

------
ajarmst
Some interesting stuff---but I've developed a reflex aversion to languages
that proclaim "everything is an object!" as though that were an unalloyed
advantage.

~~~
Rockslide
What would be disadvantageous about it? This facet makes Smalltalk (and Ruby)
extremely consistent, I don't see how that would be a bad thing (as long as we
are talking about an object-oriented language).

------
yoklov
> Ruby, Smalltalk, JavaScript and C

I don't see where C comes in here at all.

~~~
gabordemooij
Curly braces for functions come from C, Smalltalk uses brackets [].

